# Any suggestions for DVD demo discs?



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

In my search for my "ultimate" speakers I have run into a hump! I need more source material to test speakers out.

I find it easy to to find DVDs with great Bass tests; and lots of subwoofer manufacturers haves lists of DVDs to test. 

I am trying to find great DVDs / Movies to test the way the surround speakers sound in conjunction with the front speakers, i.e some scenes in the movie Hero are great but too short. In short movies with some great "3D" sound!!!

I am also looking for movies that I can use to test dialog, while there's a lot of action / background noise in the scene?

Any and all suggestions welcome!

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Clones. I like the asteroid chase scene (it's something like chapter 27,28,29). Good surround effects, dialog, bass, explosions, shooting, etc. From the same movie, the scene in which they are chasing the shapeshifter that tried to kill Princess Amidala (maybe something like chapter 7).

There's a lot of good effects and dynamics in the movie Cars. The whole intro scene where he's still inside the back of the semi, and then transitioniing into the initial race, is pretty cool all the way around. Also, when he and the girl-Porsche car are out for a drive in the hills...

That's a couple off the top of my head.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Master & Commander. Gives the sub a good workout. Has both DD and dts.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

SW1...Has excellent ambient surround sound in the forest scenes, where you can hear individual bird sounds around the room...and then the Pod race with dynamic surround sound from the front to the rear..
I use this DVD to test out any tweaking I do to the system..along with War of the Worlds..


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

House of Flying Daggers, the Echo Game / drum sequence from the beginning and the bamboo forest chase scene near the end.

Harry Potter & The Chamber of Secrets (2nd one), "rogue bludger" Quidditch match (includes bass that rivals Darla tapping scene).

Hero, lots of scenes with aggressive surround sound

War movies like Saving Private Ryan


Don't forget surround music, like the Animusic DVDs, and the Blueman Group.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Master and Commander DTS


----------



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks guy! 

I also found that there are Dolby Demo DVDs!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Moulin Rouge. It's still the most demanding midrange disc I know of. And the part with the strange musical rehersal in the beginning when Christian is recruited as the sheepherder has some a few high frequency >15kHz sounds from the strange instruments. It has some bass, but not very low, just strong and authoritative. Mostly from when the windmill moves.

If you want to test bass capabilities, try running War of the Worlds at reference levels (tends to bottom out subs unless the frequencies are filtered out by the sub's electronics). Black Hawk Down's Irene scene has 7Hz helicopter effects and crazy sound reproduction especially for surrounds. The only problem is if you run it at reference levels you'll probably damage your hearing since they didn't skimp on the realistic volume levels.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

jpm11 said:


> Thanks guy!
> 
> I also found that there are Dolby Demo DVDs!


There are also some official DTS demo discs available that are full bitrate DTS 1536kbps, these are only available to dealers but you can find them on the net.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

I think any Pixar DVD is great for demonstrating sound effects. I usually put on Toy Story 2 or Ice Age.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Master and Commander starts out with some great effects. It sounds like the ship is creaking all around you in the rather quiet opening sequence and then BOOM the canon fire that comes soon after will give your sub a workout. Also, a great movie visually.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Try "Kingdom of Heaven" for overall effects. It is very ambient and has great dynamics throughout. 

Also, any of the Lord of the Rings EE (6.1 DTS ES) will stun you with their sound...

- Phil


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

bobgpsr said:


> Master & Commander. Gives the sub a good workout. Has both DD and dts.


I just bought M&C for $6.99 at Circuit City.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

For more _natural _surround I think _Master and Commander_ and _Saving Private Rya_n are tops.


----------



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks guys... I know have a great collection of DVDs to play!!!

I have been listening to a few speakers so far and out of all them, I like the Sunfire CRS the most! :bigsmile: 

But they are kinda expensive! :sad:


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

I've made a list of movies here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/databass-movies-deep-bass-dmdb/


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Something with a little more dialog and suttle (wind, rain, etc.) surround activity, try Monster. The entire score was conceived and recorded in 5.1 surround sound so there is plenty to listen to.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

nova said:


> Something with a little more dialog and suttle (wind, rain, etc.) surround activity, try Monster. The entire score was conceived and recorded in 5.1 surround sound so there is plenty to listen to.


Is that the one about the female serial killer?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, thats the one, a couple of pretty good performances as well as the good sound


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

nova said:


> Yup, thats the one, a couple of pretty good performances as well as the good sound


hhmm don't remember the sound, but the acting was good. Whats her name was in that also, the black haired girl...her girlfriend? Maybe I did'nt have my amp on.... :dontknow: :duh:

edit: thanks for the black haired girl info


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe Charlize Theron won an Oscar for that role,... the dark haired girl is Christina Ricci.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah that is the one where they actually made charlize theron UNeasy on the eyes:yikes: . no small feat...


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

You should check out AVSforums and go to the home theater part of the forums and you can download 20 some test disks made by some of the guys there. I think the topic is "Home Theater Demo tree".


----------

